# Turnip Greens



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Turnip greens are up! Had a mess for supper last night. I only planted a few.

Still have squash, these came up volunteer and are still producing. I really like fried squash. artydance:


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Yummy! I just did a few crockpot fills and canned of collards, turnips, and a mix . Such a southern staple (with vinegar of course! Originally from NC where we put vinegar on everything)


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

brightstar said:


> Yummy! I just did a few crockpot fills and canned of collards, turnips, and a mix . Such a southern staple (with vinegar of course! Originally from NC where we put vinegar on everything)


 Vinegar and pepper sauce is good too. I need to make more pepper sauce with our jelapinos soon as more grow. Should have more in a few weeks.

I am late planting greens down here. I do have some mustard ready to pick,but my favorites are collards and turnips.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Collards are our favorite by far. I make hot pepper vinegar to put on them too. Just white or apple cider vinegar and peppers put in whole with the tops cut off. Let it sit a few months and good to go.


----------

